# Rounding cookie slab edges.



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi,
I am sanding some cookie slabs, what size of bit do i need to round of the edge? My router will take a 1/2 shank.
Or what is the best way to round the edges?

Thanks in advance.
Jimmy


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what size are the slabs and what profile are you looking to do...


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

They are from 2 ft to 3 1/2 ft. Not sure about profile, a smooth round edge for a nice feel and look.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Can you post a picture? Save to your computer then post. What shape are the slabs? How thick? what kind of wood? Are they end grain ,or long grain? It helps if we know all the details.
I usually use an 1/8" or 1/4" quarter round bit if i want a simple edge.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jimhumphries27 said:


> They are from 2 ft to 3 1/2 ft. Not sure about profile, a smooth round edge for a nice feel and look.


thumb nail, finger nail, round over.....
it's all in the mind's eye aesthetics...
*https://www.freudtools.com/explore/router-cnc/edge-treatment...
https://www.freudtools.com/products/99-027*....


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

2 to 3 1/2 ft in diameter.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jimhumphries27 said:


> 2 to 3 1/2 ft in diameter.


are they end grain???
what species of wood???...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

How much of a rounded edge makes a difference in what we would suggest too. Also, are you planning on doing it handheld or do you have a router table to do it on?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

If you want a nice half round edge and you are 3/4" thick, then use a 3/8" quarter round bit,with a bearing guide, and run both sides.
https://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-20...refix=3/8+roundover+router+bit,aps,231&sr=8-6

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Radius...nd+router+bit+1/2+shank&qid=1599516397&sr=8-7

https://www.amazon.com/Freud-Radius...r+router+bit+1/2+shank&qid=1599517118&sr=8-18

It is hard to get a full round with this bit, but can be done on a router table with the proper fence set-up. I use half round bits on the router table to get a full half round. But if you don't have a router table then go to the 5/16" quarter round and you will get very near a full half round routing from both sides. 
The problem is that with the bearing guide, the first cut will be 1/2 of the way down,on a full 1/4 round bit and the bearing will drop below center of the edge and will then not give a true half round overall.


HErb


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi Herb,

The slabs are 2in and 4in. Cypress Pine. I'm not sure what size of roundover bit to use, I just need the edges slightly rounded. The cookies are end grain 2-3 1/2 in dia and the long slabs are 3 yards by 2-3 feet. 
I will be doing it handheld with a Dewalt 625.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

jimhumphries27 said:


> Hi Herb,
> 
> The slabs are 2in and 4in. Cypress Pine. I'm not sure what size of roundover bit to use, I just need the edges slightly rounded. The cookies are end grain 2-3 1/2 in dia and the long slabs are 3 yards by 2-3 feet.
> I will be doing it handheld with a Dewalt 625.


A 1/4"r.-3/8"r. quarter round bit bearing guided will be fine. Make sure before you start that they have full clearance in those tight corners before you start. Also secure the blocks well so there is no movement during the cut,because you will have both hands on the router and can't recover if the block moves. Also route counter clockwise direction.

HErb


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

That slab looks to still have bark on it. If that is the case, I think it is highly unlikely that you will get what you want using a router. The roundover will not be uniform. If it were me, I would just do a minimal relief of the edge with sandpaper. Just my two cents.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree with Chris. When you said cookies I was thinking some kind of sheet to cool cookies out of the oven on, not a round out of a tree. You really only need to get rid of the sharp edges. I would take a belt sander belt and cut it length ways into two strips and then use the strips like you would buff the shine on a pair of shoes with a cloth. In about two minutes per side you can ease the edges enough and evenly enough that it will look okay. A router bit would be too much and it would never come out even all the way around.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

Jim, in my opinion you are not ready to round over the edges yet.
there is still bark attached to the edges, which "should" be removed.

you have yet to tell us what the slabs will be used for. (tables?, wall hangers?).
when you get the edges cleaned up, then you can run a 1/4 round over it
and look at it for awhile. if you need more, get a larger bit. you can always
take more off later, but you can't add it back if you take off too much.

















.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with the above, on the rough edges. It would not be well to use as food preparation with the bark edges for obvious reasons.
Herb


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm taking the bark off, thanks.


----------



## jimhumphries27 (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks guys for all of your ideas I think I will go with the sandpaper and take of the sharp edges that way.


----------

